# Manila



## dbr13 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am thinking of working in Manila. Can anyone give me advice on working visas, employment opportunities for Facilities Managers and recommended areas to live.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Read through many of the posts in this forum as well as other forums for expats and you will find that the Philippines is simply not the place to try and land a job. It is next to impossible to work here legally and if you do, the wages are horribly low.
For retirement, it's a great low cost place---but not for working.


Good luck in your search


----------



## dbr13 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Read through many of the posts in this forum as well as other forums for expats and you will find that the Philippines is simply not the place to try and land a job. It is next to impossible to work here legally and if you do, the wages are horribly low.
> For retirement, it's a great low cost place---but not for working.
> 
> Good luck in your search


Thank you for your reply. I recently visited the Philippines and liked the vibe and thought it would be fun to do a two year stint there. I have friends in Manila and was considering working there. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

As gene said...You just cant decide to work in the Philippines. 

You have to apply off shore if u are lucky enough to see a job Advertiesed..

The vibe around the Philippines can be great but it can turn nasty in a matter of seconds....cheers


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

yes,,spend some serious time here,then decide. The Philippines is the Philippines.


----------



## dbr13 (Oct 2, 2012)

seram said:


> As gene said...You just cant decide to work in the Philippines.
> 
> You have to apply off shore if u are lucky enough to see a job Advertiesed..
> 
> The vibe around the Philippines can be great but it can turn nasty in a matter of seconds....cheers


Thanks seram appreciate your advice.


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

But are wages for foreigners who work for major foreign owned companies getting the same rate as they would in the west or are they paid PI rate?


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

I expect they would need to be doing something different in order to get higher pay, e.g. supervising the introduction of a new process from the parent company. No incentive for a company to pay a higher wage to a foreigner when there could be a thousand qualified locals willing to work for the market rate.

Richard


----------



## Ifrpilot (Nov 4, 2012)

Like others have said, would be a tough one to land. Most ex-pat positions are executive level.


----------



## berryb (Nov 10, 2012)

I really dont have anything useful to say I am just trying to get my 5 post to get an active account. But, to answer your question, Bwahahahaha your funny  . no seriously you will have better luck winning the lotto and then getting ran over by a bus going to get the money, and the bus getting struck by lightning than getting work in the philippines in an expat company. I can tell you three things

1: I went to a resort in Taytay(spelling???), and in the resort they had 5-6 bungalows set to one side roped off, I tried to get those but, the guy said those are for americans working at the power plant, so to not let a chance slip by I started talking about this and all he could tell me is that unless you had a PHD in nuclear physics than you wont be hired.. plus he didnt know anything the resort had special crew to clean their bungalow and the company rented them for a couple years at a time. 

2: Dyncorp has(d) a job posting for the philippines in Zambuanga as a fuel manager 

3: I read that Clark and Subic has opened up again?? so might try and check into that..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Working*



berryb said:


> I really dont have anything useful to say I am just trying to get my 5 post to get an active account. But, to answer your question, Bwahahahaha your funny  . no seriously you will have better luck winning the lotto and then getting ran over by a bus going to get the money, and the bus getting struck by lightning than getting work in the philippines in an expat company. I can tell you three things
> 
> 1: I went to a resort in Taytay(spelling???), and in the resort they had 5-6 bungalows set to one side roped off, I tried to get those but, the guy said those are for americans working at the power plant, so to not let a chance slip by I started talking about this and all he could tell me is that unless you had a PHD in nuclear physics than you wont be hired.. plus he didnt know anything the resort had special crew to clean their bungalow and the company rented them for a couple years at a time.
> 
> ...


Try this one on for size: All jobs were for the same person. --- Several years ago I spent a few weeks managing a hotel in Baguio City, then almost a year managing the Hungry Marlin Restaurant in Subic Bay Freeport. After that worked a year as the Housekeeping Supervisor and also the Guest Services Manager at his hotel in Manila. Salary? A big flat zero. Not even one cent did I earn the entire time on any of these jobs for him. Why? I had no work permit here and was doing it just for fun to help my wife's ex employer. Sure had fun. Learned a lot and only for board and room. It was a real kick in the tail and would do it again for sure ...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

berryb said:


> I really dont have anything useful to say I am just trying to get my 5 post to get an active account. But, to answer your question, Bwahahahaha your funny  . no seriously you will have better luck winning the lotto and then getting ran over by a bus going to get the money, and the bus getting struck by lightning than getting work in the philippines in an expat company. I can tell you three things
> 
> 1: I went to a resort in Taytay(spelling???), and in the resort they had 5-6 bungalows set to one side roped off, I tried to get those but, the guy said those are for americans working at the power plant, so to not let a chance slip by I started talking about this and all he could tell me is that unless you had a PHD in nuclear physics than you wont be hired.. plus he didnt know anything the resort had special crew to clean their bungalow and the company rented them for a couple years at a time.
> 
> ...


Can't speak to Item number 1.


Forget item number 2. It will be the lowest paying job you ever dreamed of and being locked down (living in a compound w/o any time off except every 3-6 months). How do I know this? I have witnessed it (wasn't in the position but an outside observer from another contract)

For item number 3, check out my response (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/131943-clark-subic.html#post951622)

Bottom line is it won't be easy if you want to work in the Philippines.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 2, 2012)

bairdlander said:


> But are wages for foreigners who work for major foreign owned companies getting the same rate as they would in the west or are they paid PI rate?


A coworker of mine (American) went to work at our Engineering office in Manila as an Engineering Director and he is getting his US salary. Another coworkers daughter is managing a call center in PI and is paid a US salary. But I think those type of jobs are extremely rare in PI. PI is more a place to live after you've retired or if you work in another country but can make PI your homeplace as many of my cohorts have done (work for International Engineering Consulting).


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Mad Hatter said:


> A coworker of mine (American) went to work at our Engineering office in Manila as an Engineering Director and he is getting his US salary. Another coworkers daughter is managing a call center in PI and is paid a US salary. But I think those type of jobs are extremely rare in PI. PI is more a place to live after you've retired or if you work in another country but can make PI your homeplace as many of my cohorts have done (work for International Engineering Consulting).


This will be the only way that you can work here and make a US Salary. Work for a US Company on a contract or in a branch that they have here. It is also the safest way to earn $ too as you are not competing with a filipino for a job and it's all on the up and up...


----------

